# Women's Bibshorts



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Since getting back into cycling and using bibshorts for the first time last year (I'm sold) I have been trying to find my wife some. I am amazed by how few there are for women. Just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction? I don't want to spend a lot of $ incase she really doesn't enjoy them. My question is are there some decent not super expensive WSD bibshorts or should perhaps I try her on some mens bibshorts like I have? Thanks.


----------



## jcorbiser (Aug 1, 2007)

This season I started wearing bibshorts and they have made a huge difference! I will never go back to regular shorts. Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of options for women's bibshorts. I wear Giordana Laser Women's Bibshorts. I bought them at http://www.bicyclinghub.com/gilawobibsh.html. The guy who owns the shop, Doug, is a great resource. 

I wouldn't suggest outfitting your wife in a pair of mens bibs as the chamois is very different. I think she would start having issues fairly quickly!

Good Luck!


----------



## JanB (Jul 31, 2007)

I bought some Trek bibshorts off of ebay for $40.00. I had wanted to try them but they are usually pretty expensive so I thought it would be an affordable way to see what I thought. I love them but only if there are real restrooms around.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Everybody I talk too says that the bibs are the best way to go for comfort for men and women. Just surprised at how few choices there are in the women's. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*You may want to consult her about this decision.*

My wife hates bibs because it makes peeing on the side of the road more difficult for her. This may or may not be an issue in your family. 

I got a pair of Castelli LaDonna bibs in a 70% off bin and like them a lot. The straps are way out to the side so they don't bother the breasts I don't have, the chamois is wider in back and narrower in front than the ones in my men's bibs and the legs are shorter which I actually prefer. I concluded from the high quality of the bibs that they were in the 70% off bin because either women in general or women my size (5'10", 200 lbs) don't want them.


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

The reason there are not a lot of different styles of Women's Bib is the feedback that manufacturers get from shops, reps and the general public. The initial feedback is that the only women that would consider riding in bibs are usually of a high end variety. Therefore you will not see many styles below the $100 price point. Also, demand is so low, that the manufacturers can only provide 1 option in their line. The lower the units, the less the production run, the higher the price. Most manufacturers do have a women's bib option in their line, Louis Garneau, Pearl Izumi, Descente, etc...but they ususally only produce the minimum qty their factory allows. If there was more of a verbal demand...more options in style and price point might appear.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Buy her an inexpensive pair of men's bibs. If she digs the bibs, but doesn't like the chamois, buy her the Pearl Izumi bibs from http://www.teamestrogen.com

She'll be happy with those. They aren't cheap, but PI has really good products, great customer service, and comfy chamois'.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My current faves are the Descente men's bibshorts with the plain gray chammy. They cost about $90 (I think).

I also like the PI women's bib shorts.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

When you say WSD, are you referring to the bibs with the single strap down the middle of the chest? My wife would like to know if those are comfy. All I've seen in this design are knickers and tights, no shorts. These are from Assos

http://www.assos.com/en/womens/detail.aspx?article=52&color=
http://www.assos.com/en/womens/detail.aspx?article=63&color=


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I have seen very few pairs of WSD bibshorts. I think addidas makes a pair. Those Assos are definately interesting but I don't think she would like the strap going between her cleavage. I was just trying to see if any of the women in the forum had some good suggestions for her to start with that were not too expensive. I am sure the Assos are great but pricey. I appreciate all the info from everyone.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I couldn't imagine them being comfortable, but I couldn't tell from the picture of the Giordana's if they were the same.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Masi-Rider said:


> The reason there are not a lot of different styles of Women's Bib is the feedback that manufacturers get from shops, reps and the general public. The initial feedback is that the only women that would consider riding in bibs are usually of a high end variety. Therefore you will not see many styles below the $100 price point. Also, demand is so low, that the manufacturers can only provide 1 option in their line. The lower the units, the less the production run, the higher the price. Most manufacturers do have a women's bib option in their line, Louis Garneau, Pearl Izumi, Descente, etc...but they ususally only produce the minimum qty their factory allows. If there was more of a verbal demand...more options in style and price point might appear.



Ding-ding-ding. You hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*velowear*

I just ordered a womens bib short from www.velowear.com. They look good and the price was right for a first pair (64.99).


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Have you considered the bathroom break issue? Seriously. I wore bibs for a while, because my husband was so in love with them, but I gave them up years ago. I DO NOT like having to take off my jersey to pee. Think about it.


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

*Bibshorts are great!*

I have 2 pair of the Etxe Ondo Sann Bibshorts; these are my absolute favorite roadie shorts. The straps are an X in the front, so the monostrap part goes between the breasts. I don't know if this would be comfortable for the well endowed, but I find it extremely comfortable. (sorry, couldn't find a photo of these straps). Of course, having bibs means my waistline is no longer cinched, so it feels like wearing next to nothing.

A more expensive solution are the Castelli Free Bibshort. The straps on these are way off to the sides, so they never interfere with the breasts. The cut and chamois are superb on these, but N.B., they are $230.00.

As far as the bathroom thing
I refused to even try bibs until I started using these things:
http://www.dontsquat.com
http://www.freshette.com
Now, I don't have to get undressed to pee. And, it's actually faster and more sanitary. And honestly, at first I was one of those gals who said "ooh, I don't know. Peeing while standing sounds weird. I don't think so." Then I tried one of these devices. I feel like I've been freed. 'nuff said.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Kallisti said:


> As far as the bathroom thing
> I refused to even try bibs until I started using these things:
> http://www.dontsquat.com
> http://www.freshette.com
> Now, I don't have to get undressed to pee. And, it's actually faster and more sanitary. And honestly, at first I was one of those gals who said "ooh, I don't know. Peeing while standing sounds weird. I don't think so." Then I tried one of these devices. I feel like I've been freed. 'nuff said.


With the Freshette, after you have used it, is there a good way to clean it before stuffing in back in your jersey pocket?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*nice*

I just got my velowear Avanti bib shorts today. They fit perfectly. I'm really looking forward to riding in them. I am a little long and tiny waisted, and they still fit well. Nice shorts for the price.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Peeing while standing doesn't bother me in the slightest. Carrying around a paper penis substitute in my jersey....that's a problem. ;-)


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Lots of women who run ultra-marathons don't squat.*

Can't be sure of getting back up after 75 miles. My wife just leans forward against a tree when we run, but that still doesn't address the bib shorts question.


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

*Freshette for long excursions*



il sogno said:


> With the Freshette, after you have used it, is there a good way to clean it before stuffing in back in your jersey pocket?


I use the freshette for longer excursions (and for mountain biking). It comes with a plastic pouch, so I put a few moist towelettes in with the device for cleaning it or for my hands. At the end of the ride, I wash everything with anti-bac soap.

LOL - litespeedchick, I know what you mean. The first time I road carrying one of these, I tried to forget about it, but kept having that song, "detachable penis" go through my head.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr Wood said:


> When you say WSD, are you referring to the bibs with the single strap down the middle of the chest? My wife would like to know if those are comfy. All I've seen in this design are knickers and tights, no shorts. These are from Assos
> 
> http://www.assos.com/en/womens/detail.aspx?article=52&color=
> http://www.assos.com/en/womens/detail.aspx?article=63&color=



On a side note, the chick on that site is pretty hot.

I finally got some bibs and am waiting or them to arrive soon I hope.

I'm sure those are pretty comfy (the ones you mentioned) and you could always get a pair and have her try them.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm a bibshort convert. *Giordana Tenax Laser *and *LG's AirGel *are my favorites. I prefer either of them over my Lady Assos, in fact.

Descente, Campagnolo and Nalini also make women's bibshorts/knickers. However, they don't come in XS so I haven't been able to test them on the road.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

Louis Garneau women's bibshorts have nifty detachable straps making calls of nature easy. There are two plastic clips in the front and velcro in the back. 

The most comfortable non bib shorts that I've ever used are from Sheila Moon. They have a "yoga waist", sit above the hips, don't crush your bladder, and are flattering. They are available in tights, knickers, 8" inseam shorts and 5.5" shorty shorts. They are as comfortable as bibs without the hassle.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

kermit said:


> I just ordered a womens bib short from www.velowear.com. They look good and the price was right for a first pair (64.99).


Isn't Kermit a male frog?


----------

